# Cookware, Cutlery, etc recommendations



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

What do you guys recommend for pots, pans and other cookware? I'm getting married next year, and since we need to register for stuff, I thought I would ask you guys what you think?

I would appreciate multiple brands, and I would also appreciate items that won't break the budget, because I doubt either of our families will spend a ton of money.

Besides brands, what would you recommend for materials? Anodized, stainless, copper?

What about cutlery? Serveware? etc?

I appreciate it.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've got Chantal cookware, which might not even be made anymore. I've had it fifteen years and been very happy with it.

Revereware will wear out after thirty years and you'll be quite pleased with it until it starts leaking. It's also very affordable. Copper bottoms transfer the heat well; all-copper is riduculously expensive and difficult to keep clean.

I have steak knives from Henckels that are indestructible and always on sale somewhere for about $10 a piece. Henckels makes good kitchen knives, but there are enough other good brands that I won't make an unequivocal recommendation.

Oneida and Rogers make stainless in a variety of quality levels - the lower ones are inexpensive enough that you won't feel guilty when you upgrade.

What are you department store options up there? Go to Macy's and Dillard's and see what they've got. Target carries lower versions of really good brands like Calphalon and Riedel glassware, so you might find more reasonable alternatives there.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

We have the Calphalon Tri-ply Stainless cookware and have been very happy with it. Even heat distribution; substantial but not excessive heft; and it continues to look reasonably good after a couple of years use!


----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> We have the Calphalon Tri-ply Stainless cookware and have been very happy with it.


I second the vote on Calphalon. My future wife and I registered at Fortunoffs and have placed Calphalon products on the registry.


----------



## jimbob (Jun 24, 2006)

*cookware, etc*

I've been using All-clad for many years and it's the best. Also Henckles has been my Knife since culinary school 20 years ago.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I use Calphalon and I like it. I do caution you that it can be problematic if the pot gets too hot, in which case the Teflon coating degrades.

My wife has raised some concerns, that are not just hers, that any Teflon-coated cookware can be dangerous because of the fumes that they emit when they are overheated. I've done a little bit of reading about it and it doesn't make me want to stop using it, but an internet search of the topic will get you some information about it.

My wife has also been talking about some cookware they sell on one of the shopping channels. I don't remember the name, but I do recall that the reviews seemed spotty.

Oh yes, and congratulations!


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

I've been using Wusthof knives and calphalon cookingware and I'm very happy with them. You can get both at Macy's, goodluck on your coming wedding.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

All-Clad, Le Creuset & Emile Henry all make excellent cookware. Wusthof knives are very nice, and for basic dinnerware you can't go wrong with Crate & Barrel. I can also recommend Oneida stainless flatware, and the Picardie tempered glassware from Williams Sonoma.

At a slightly cheaper price point, Target and Macy's house brands of dinnerware (the former) and cookware (the latter) will provide decent service.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. We have a calphalon outlet here in town, so I was thinking about it. I also have a Wusthof knife that I absolutely love. I just know there are people on this forum that know significantly more than me on this subject, so I figured it would be good to ask.

I appreciate the advice, and keep it coming.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

We got a Wusthof knife as a wedding present. We're still married 32 years later, and when the knife handle split and fell off a few years ago the company replaced the knife, no questions asked.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Which line of Wusthof do you have?

I notice on Macy's website they have sets that range from $250 to $1500 for a 14-23 piece set.

They like 8 lines on Wusthof's website. Is there a big difference?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Wustuff, Sabatier and Henkles are all excellent kitchen knives.
If you are truly on a budget, do not ignore Old Hickory, made by Ontario Knives in New York.Cosmetically plain, but with excellent carbon steel blades. You can often find sets of the basics; chef knife,paring, boner for what a Henkles chef alone will cost.
Whatever brand you get, invest in a steel and a medium to fine waterstone.
Oh, a chinesae chopping cleaver is cheap and a marvelous tool
You can save money, and improve flavour if you grind your own seasonings. A inexpensive turkish coffegrinder can handle everything, and cleaning is a snap by grinding white polished rice.
In fact, many appliances that require power can be replaced or backed up with simple manual units, like can openers.


----------



## cbender (Dec 5, 2007)

An alternative to the German knives previously mentioned is Shun, a cross between Japanese and German designs. I am slowly transitioning from German knives to Shun, as I find the balance better and the edge sharper. They are fairly expensive, but keep in mind that no one really needs 10 knives (such as come in sets). Three should do the trick (chef's knife, paring knife, and one of - bread/slicer/boner). Also get the honing stick, and an aftermarket block..

Shun is sold at Williams and Sonoma and Sur La Table. I've also seen them in a few quality local stores.


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

cbender said:


> An alternative to the German knives previously mentioned is Shun, a cross between Japanese and German designs.


I received a Shun 6" chef's knife as a Christmas present.:icon_smile_big:

Another top tip and one that came a close second was Güde (and only failed due to the eye-watering price)

https://www.guede-solingen.de/

For pots I would look at Spring (Swiss) and Fissler (German). If you want copper and can put up with keeping them up to scratch cosmetically then look at Mauviel. If you are looking for copper pots from other manufacturers make sure that they are lined with stainless steel rather than stainless steel plated with copper which seems to be the norm.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

*My comprehensive list...you'll use all of this, if you cook from scratch*

+1 for All-clad stainless and LeCruset. Chile made in my LeCruset tastes better than the same recipe made in my All-clad dutch oven. All-clad pans are well shaped. I like anything that can go into a high-heat oven, so I eschew any pan with a plastic handle. I bought some of my All-clad at full retail and a number of pieces from TJ Maxx.

Beware of knife block sets. Too much money and too many knives. Really the essentials are 10" chefs knife, a pairing knife, a bread knife, and maybe an 8" boning or utility knife. I like Henkels fourstar, and I also have their fork and carving knife - those two were a Christmas gift from my MIL. You will need a steel to keep the edge honed, and while your at it get the Chef's Choice three stage electric sharpener. You won't regret that gadget.

Cooks Illustrated likes the Forschner Fibrox knives. They are inexpensive, but good performers. Good knives also need a good cutting board. Get wood -- Boos block or one of the new Bamboo styles, get one large and one small.

Other essential pieces in a complete kitchen would be a Vollrath full size sheet pan and an equally sized rectangular cooling rack. Put the rack in the pan and you can use it as a roasting pan. Also, I routinely line the pan with heavy-duty foil and broil thick-cut bacon. Less smoke and smell in the kitchen and throughout the house. An 11 cup food processor is maybe more useful than a full size mixer. Kitchen Aid is rated better than the Cuisanart (again Cooks Illustrated). I would add other sized baking pans: 9 x 9, 13 x 9, and 8" or 9" round cake pans, plus a full sized muffin tin. A wire mesh colander. A hand held fine wiremesh strainer. Wooden spoons. A ladel or really large spoon. A wide metal spatula -- a fish spatula is even better. A narrow-ended wisk. An electric hand mixer -- get the Kitchen Aid or the Braun. Metal tongs and plastic tipped tongs. Lastly, a set of tempered glass mixing bowls.

Bon appetit.


----------



## subourbonite (Nov 13, 2008)

I just finished asking my wife for knife recommendations (she is a professional chef). She has knives from Henckels, Wusthof and Shun, and says that she prefers Wusthof over the base Henckels line, but really likes the Henckels "Twin" chef's knife. The 8" Shun chef's knife is a new addition to her collection (Christmas present :icon_smile_big, but she is already in love with it, especially for all-day catering prep sessions (I believe it's a bit lighter and easier on the wrist for heavy use).

That said, she claims that knife preference and balance is a very personal thing, and that the person who will most use the knives should go physically hold knives from all the quality cutlery makers in order to see what feels best in your hand.


----------



## pweller (May 21, 2008)

I'd second the recommendation for Forschner fibrox knives (they are a Victronix company - same people that make the swiss army knives.) A lot of people rave about expensive forged knives, with the heavy bolsters, which I don't like. I have found that a thin blade cuts better, especially if you are trying to cut open a sqaush. A thick blade almost acts as a wedge and can really bind up in a firm squash, where a thinner blade will cut through more easily. So, don't assume more expensive/thicker/heavier means better.

I think the most important thing is to stay away from the dumb serrated blades, except for a bread knife. Those are almost always junk, and are impossible to resharpen.

I have a set of Calphalon anodized cookware, which I tend not to use much. Suprisingly, I like the cheaper stuff I've picked up at Target. I'd highly recommend the Kitchen Aid pans, non stick on the inside and calphalon-like on the outside with a rivetted handle and silicone soft grip. My 8" pan was about $20 at Target. I also have a nice stainless pan from Target called 'Chefmate' which also works well for making pasta.

Don't forget that all the fancy cooking gadgets won't make you a good cook. I make plenty of good meals with fairly inexpensive gear.


----------



## jimbob (Jun 24, 2006)

*Cookware, etc*

For some years I've been using All-Clad and Le crueset but my favorite is Magnalite Pro. It's not widely available anymore but if you find it at a yard sale grab all you can. The lids are cast and fit perfectly as opposed to stamped lids.


----------



## pweller (May 21, 2008)

Here's a link for an exhaustive review of some chef's knives, you might find it worthwhile:


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

There are a lot of good brands out there. I have All-Clad and some two Calphalon non-stick, which I replace when they wear out, which they do frequently. 

A big second on the knife block sets, they are a waste in my opinion. As you get better with your knife skills you find that a good chef's knife and a paring knife handle 99.9% of your work. Knives are personal and I recommend trying to find a place where you can handle them to see what you like. Also shop around, Williams-Sonoma and similar places charge far too much.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Hard to beat Farberware for whjen you're just starting out--particularly if money is a concern. Farberware is affordable and will easily last 20+ years. Otherwise, it's All-clad and LeCruset all the way. I avoid all teflon/non-stick products for both quality and health issues.

Lodge makes great cast iron products. They claim to be pre-seasoned. Ignore that. Wash in hot water and season properly.

There are plenty of great knives out there. I use Henckels--not sure they are the best, but I really enjoy them.

You have lots of good options for dishes, sliverware, etc. Starting out, if you like anything Costco has to offer, just grab that. Otherwise, Crate & Barrell is hard to beat. As some one mentioned, Target now carries Riedel--not their top of the line, but nice stuff at good prices.

Finally, congrats on the wedding!


----------



## Hegemon (Dec 15, 2008)

If you want something better than a Wal-Mart special but don't have the cash, I suggest buying Calphalon at Amazon. They generally have one or two items a month that they sell dirt cheap. Over a period of a few months I acquired a rather decent collection of quality cookware without paying an arm and a leg. Just keep an eye out and you will catch their sales. You can also search on slickdeals.net - they have regular postings of good quality cookware at good prices.

Also, as a side note, I learned something when shopping back then that I thought I would pass on in case you were unaware. My first set of cookware were all non-stick, and the teflon came off on several. Well, turns out that non-stick is not for high heat. You should not be searing things with a non-stick pan. I was unaware at the time and was glad to learn. Also, don't ever cheat and use metal utensils in your non-stick pots. It's easy to think, "Hey, just this once won't hurt." I have ruined several pots this way. The damage can be done fast and can't be undone.


----------



## Hegemon (Dec 15, 2008)

smujd said:


> I avoid all teflon/non-stick products for both quality and health issues.


Teflon shouldn't cause health issues as long as it's not damaged. As I noted above, you just have to make sure that they are properly used.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Hegemon said:


> Teflon shouldn't cause health issues as long as it's not damaged. As I noted above, you just have to make sure that they are properly used.


Even if I believed that claim--which I do not--how often have you seen teflon used properly such that it remains undamaged?

I was chatting with a salesman at Sur La Table, and he mentioned that, in his estimation, all teflon cookware becomes damaged and, if you use teflon cookware, you should replace it annually. If that is correct--and I do say "if"--the expense would well outstrip the cost of proper cookware.


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

smujd said:


> Even if I believed that claim--which I do not--how often have you seen teflon used properly such that it remains undamaged?
> 
> I was chatting with a *salesman *at Sur La Table, and he mentioned that, in his estimation, all teflon cookware becomes damaged and, if you use teflon cookware, you should replace it annually. If that is correct--and I do say "if"--the expense would well outstrip the cost of proper cookware.


Did you really believe what he said? I have been very reluctant to trust sales people, no offense to all those salesmen and women.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Xhine23 said:


> Did you really believe what he said? I have been very reluctant to trust sales people, no offense to all those salesmen and women.


I don't entirely belive him. If one uses plastic utensils with non-stick cookware it will last quite a while. It's the scratches caused by using metallic utensils that makes one question the safety of accidentally consuming Teflon.


----------



## subourbonite (Nov 13, 2008)

My wife is a professional chef, so her opinions are colored by that, but I know that she never buys non-stick cookware, because it just doesn't hold up over time. High quality stainless steel cookware like All-Clad, and cast iron like Le Creuset will last basically forever.


----------



## NumberSix (Jan 21, 2009)

A well seasoned cast-iron pan or two will render non-stick unnecessary. They are cheap, last a lifetime, improve with age, and are more versatile. Lodge is the classic name. (dare I say a trad pan?)

Wusthof is my choice for knives but any top name will vastly outperform lesser brands. They need some caring though, so get a good sharpening stone and steel.

Le Creuset is also a favorite. They cook and look great. No need for a serving plate/bowl for dishes cooked in Le Creuset, just put the pot right on the table.

I use farberware for my basic pot/pan set. Solid, no frills, reasonable. My mother's set has lasted 30 odd years of constant cooking for my father and their four starving sons, so I took that as a sign of quality/durability.

Finally, I suggest you take the advice that is often given to members who are just starting to assemble a wardrobe. Namely, buy a couple of top quality basics to start with and add slowly over time as you determine what you need and as the money becomes available.

Oh, most importantly, good luck and congratulations.


----------



## coynedj (Jun 1, 2008)

Shun knives are on sale today at Amazon. I have two myself - they're wonderful.


----------

